# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Extreme slapeloosheid zonder oplossing

## dreuzel

Hallo,

Al enkele weken slaap ik behoorlijk slecht. Ik ben deze weken steeds slechter gaan slapen voor mijn gevoel doordat ik steeds meer te moe ben om te slapen. De meeste nachten bestaan uit zo'n gemiddeld 3,5 tot 5 uur slaap. Vaak ook verspreid over de nacht, na lang wakker liggen, of heel vroeg wakker worden. Ik zocht het een en ander op en las iets over problemen met de REM-slaap, maar dit lijkt me niet het geval omdat ik veel dromen heb wanneer ik licht slaap. Verder heb ik middelen en manieren toegepast om sneller in slaap te vallen zoals: geen mobiel, tv of andere elektronica; warme kamer, kamer 15-18 graden, sokken aan/uit (aangezien ik altijd zeer koude voeten heb en had gelezen dat dit ook wakker kon houden), Melatonine van 2 tot 6 mg, yoga, fysiek uitputten, enzovoort. Alles kon wel zijn bijdrage leveren aan sneller in slaap vallen, maar ik slaap dan kort en/of slecht en altijd voor mijn gevoel licht. Nu na deze weken vrijwel iedere nacht deze strijd ben ik helemaal leeg en voelt er nog een wazige wolk in mijn hoofd die alles blokkeert in mijn hoofd; zo ook het presteren op werk ivm geheugen en focus. Ook is mijn motoriek slechter, huil ik iedere dag uit vermoeidheid en stoor ik mij aan iedereen en zo ook veel mensen zich aan mij. Ik heb een tussenjaar, waarin ik parttime werk. Veel structuur kent mijn leven op dit moment dus helaas niet aangezien ik ook zeer onregelmatige werktijden heb, hier kan ik alleen weinig aan veranderen. Ik heb een heel standaard ritme dat ik 12 tot 8 in bed lig en hier houd ik mij vrijwel altijd nog consequent aan, en ik probeer mijn dagen voor zover het nog lukt actief in te vullen (veel wandelen en huishouden). Niets blijk te helpen en ik ben extreem vermoeid. Ik ben naar mijn huisarts gegaan maar het antwoord dat ik hier kreeg was: "zo te horen leef je gezond( geen alcohol en weinig cafeïne en alle voedingsstoffen voldoende -ik slik extra supplementen voor wat ik tekort kom in mijn dagelijkse voeding bv ijzer, aminozuren, vitamines-) & blijkt er inderdaad niet veel de oorzaak (geen stress) en ook niet veel te helpen (middelen, slaaphygiëne, melatonine). vervelend voor je!" en hierbij bleef het. 
Tot slot is het misschien goed te weten dat ik erg last kan hebben van hormonen en menstruatie en (nog) niet aan de pil ben. 
Heeft iemand nog enige suggesties voor te bezoeken adressen en te gebruiken middelen?
Ik ben nog van plan ZMA en Zink+magnesium te proberen wat mij aangeraden werd door twee vrienden. Ik geef de moed niet op, maar ik ben nu wel ontzettend vermoeid terwijl ik me graag op mijn werk en studiekeuze had willen richten & leuk en energiek wil zijn voor anderen.
Ik hoor het heel graag van iemand die hier meer over kan vertellen, of ervaring mee heeft.

Groetjes A

----------


## Flogiston

Dag dreuzel,

Wat vervelend dat je al zo lang zo ligt te tobben met je nachtrust. Ik hoop dat je desondanks toch nog enigzins normaal kunt functioneren.

Zo te lezen heb je al aan alles gedacht - maar toch wil ik iets noemen, gewoon omdat ik niet weet of je hier ook aan hebt gedacht. En dat is een goed geventileerde kamer. Zelf heb ik altijd het raam open in de slaapkamer. Mechanische ventilatie kan ook, maar persoonlijk vind ik dat toch net wat minder.

Een open raam betekent dan wel meteen dat het kouder zal zijn in je slaapkamer. Buiten is het 's-nachts nu ongeveer 5 graden, dus binnen zal het dan een graad of 10 zijn. Dat is lager dan de 15-18 graden die jij noemt, dus daar zul je misschien aan moeten wennen. Zelf vind ik het heerlijk om bij die temperatuur te slapen.

Een ander punt is: hoe donker is jouw kamer? Hoe donkerder, hoe beter.

Je schrijft dat je al geen mobiel, TV of andere elektronica gebruikt. Maar bedoel je dat je die niet in de slaapkamer hebt? Misschien stel ik domme vragen, maar ik kan het niet uit jouw tekst halen, dus vraag ik het toch maar voor de zekerheid.

Mobiel, TV en elektronica kunnen op zich geen kwaad. Waar het om gaat is dat je anderhalf uur voordat je gaat slapen geen fel licht moet hebben en geen "mentaal inspannende" dingen moet doen. Een TV bijvoorbeeld geeft behoorlijk fel licht. Wandel 's-avonds maar eens door de stad, dan zie je overal dat geflikker van dat felle licht van de televisie. Ook een mobiel geeft fel licht. Minder dan een TV natuurlijk, maar je zit er wel heel dicht op. En al die dingen zorgen ook nog eens voor een continue stroom van informatie, en dat houdt je hersenen alert en wakker.

Dus anderhalf uur voordat je gaat slapen geen fel licht meer. Als je al licht hebt, dan liefst geel licht, dat is beter dan het blauwe licht dat van beeldschermen komt. En geen dingen waar snel veel informatie op je afkomt, of waarover je je opwindt. Een boek lezen zou ideaal zijn - maar ja, daar moet je maar net van houden. Of een rustige avondwandeling.

Als er een bibliotheek in de buurt is, kun je eens kijken of ze daar de nummers van het maandblad New Scientist hebben. Een paar maanden geleden stond daar een verslag in van één van hun medewerkers. Die had ook last van slapeloosheid. Al tijdenlang. Hij volgde een slaapcursus en schreef hoe hem dat verging. Heel interessant!

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt, lieve dreuzel. Ik wens je veel succes!

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Al eens aan tryptofaan gedacht? Nu vooral te vinden onder naam "5-htp". 
Ik ken mensen die voordien benzo's moesten nemen om te kunnen slapen en zelfs jarenlange gewenning hiervan hebben kunnen afbouwen met 5-htp op korte tijd.
Zoek er anders even over op, ook de mogelijke bijwerkingen. Ze zijn veel milder dan slaapmiddelen en het is een natuurlijk product maar voor de zekerheid kijk je het best eens na.
Magnesium wil ook wel eens helpen om de slaap te verbeteren maar licht je goed in over welke verbinding je vast neemt. Magnesiumoxide is niet meer dan een laxeermiddel, citraat wordt goed opgenomen en verder google eens op "magnesium welke soort".

Alvast veel sukses.

----------

